# Overfiltering a 120G tank



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 120G tank and I need to get filtration for it. I want to over-filter (carnivorous fish, aro, oscars, gar etc.) it (with canisters of course lol).

What models should I look for on the used market?

Thanks!!!

Michael


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I swear by Eheim, and most people have had positive experiences with the various Eheim canisters.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I swear by Eheim, and most people have had positive experiences with the various Eheim canisters.


lol cool, but I'm really looking for a specific model number(s) to achieve overfiltering of my tank... so which eheim?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

that would depend on how much over-filtration you would want? 160gal? 200gal? etc.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL Ok that's not hard to look up.

I guess what I'm really trying to ask is... is eheim worth more for the price? Would, say a 50gph eheim do a better job than a rena 50gph or a 50 gph fluval???

Michael


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...ya. 

I am little biases, since my first canister was Eheim and stayed with it for all these years. But I think there are a couple of threads in the beginner section or the equipment section comparing the brands.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

oooo I'm googling around and noticed the fluval fx5... mmmmmmm overfiltering!!!

Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

VERY GOOOD IDEA! btw hows the oscar?



MichaelAngelo said:


> oooo I'm googling around and noticed the fluval fx5... mmmmmmm overfiltering!!!
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bad idea. I've only ever heard bad things about them.

You can't go wrong with Eheim Classics. I suggest 2x 2217s for a 120 at the very least.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

like I said, I am biased. But I agree with Ameek....Eheim classics are the way to go.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I really hate the term "overfiltering". If you have adequate filtration, your ammonia and nitrite will be 0. If you add a second filter of the same size, your ammonia and nitrite numbers will be 0. Ditto if you add a third or fourth. Even the nitrate number will be the same. You will have some redundancy, but no more filter capability in terms of being able to add more fish. The nitrate number is strictly related to the bioload, not the type or amount of filtration. A heavy bioload will mean large, frequent water changes, regardless of the type or amount of filtration. In addition, more filters mean more maintenance, because anything in the filter is still in the tank.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think what he meant is that a canister rated for 120 gal would not be able to handle the bio-load of the tank (ie, his large messy fish). So a or a few canisters that together would be rated more than 120 (let's say rated for 160 gal) would better handle the bio-load. 

When I had turtles, the filter normally rated for the size of the tank was not able to handle the bio-load of one turtle, so I ended up having filtration rated for 3xs the aquarium capacity.

But yes, it is rather pointless of having more filtration is a lower one is already sufficient


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> oooo I'm googling around and noticed the fluval fx5... mmmmmmm overfiltering!!!
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?


Not just a bad idea a very bad idea. They are worthless. I have one and I swear it was the biggest waste of money. It does not do much at all. Just throws a lot of water around. 
I would stick with eheims or renas. Both do about the same job I like the renas more they are better at mech filtration.

On that tank I would go with 2 x rena XP4


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Not just a bad idea a very bad idea. They are worthless. I have one and I swear it was the biggest waste of money. It does not do much at all. Just throws a lot of water around.
> I would stick with eheims or renas. Both do about the same job I like the renas more they are better at mech filtration.
> 
> On that tank I would go with 2 x rena XP4


That's odd... if it's pushing a lot of water through media woudln't it filter better???? Are there holes in the media?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> That's odd... if it's pushing a lot of water through media woudln't it filter better???? Are there holes in the media?


he meant the general design, efficiency and mechanics are not good. ie just a filter that moves water and nothing els.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hitch said:


> .
> 
> When I had turtles, the filter normally rated for the size of the tank was not able to handle the bio-load of one turtle, so I ended up having filtration rated for 3xs the aquarium capacity.


It is interesting that you mention turtles and bioload in the same sentence. Turtles are messy and require good mechanical filtration, but they don't really require bio filtration, the way aquariums with fish do. In my experience with turtles, there is no substitute for changing the water. Any filter needs to be cleaned often. I soon learned to never feed them in their home tank.
I do understand the point about getting a filter that exceeds minimum requirements, but there is a notion floating around that if you add more filtration (over filtration), you can keep more fish. I have often heard that filter ratings don't apply to heavily stocked tanks. It never ceases to amaze me that evirtually everyone on aquarium forums knows more about filtration than the manufacturers.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

BillD said:


> It is interesting that you mention turtles and bioload in the same sentence. Turtles are messy and require good mechanical filtration, but they don't really require bio filtration, the way aquariums with fish do. In my experience with turtles, there is no substitute for changing the water. Any filter needs to be cleaned often. I soon learned to never feed them in their home tank.
> I do understand the point about getting a filter that exceeds minimum requirements, but there is a notion floating around that if you add more filtration (over filtration), you can keep more fish. I have often heard that filter ratings don't apply to heavily stocked tanks. It never ceases to amaze me that evirtually everyone on aquarium forums knows more about filtration than the manufacturers.


I agree. I do not use any type of bio media with my turtles. Only filter floss. 
I don't like the idea of disturbing my turtles to feed them everyday that is just ridiculous. If you have them then deal with the fact that you must change the water 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I cant say I have had the same experience as you guys with turtles, when ever I clean the filter...there arent a lot of machanical waste removed, at least that's my experience with it and was what I was told by ATP people when I first got into turtles. Taking out the bricks of poop helped also....lol. And yes, I dont bother removing the turtle during feeding, partially because of the stress as Jackson mentioned, and partially because its hard to catch the thing in my set up.

Anywho...on the original topic. 

I do agree that many people assume more filtration = overstocking fish, but I dont think this is what Michael was going for.

oh, and dont get me wrong...Im not saying over-filtration = less water changes...since I do water changes every 2 days for my plecos. And their tank is "overfiltered" by like 6 times right now. :/


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I never found that it stressed the turtles in the least. They started eating as soon as the food hit the water. It certainly helped to keep the main tank cleaner between water changes. I never fed my turtles evey day; it was recommended to me that they be fed only 3 times a week.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, everyone told me to do take out feedings...but never had any problems with feeding in the tank.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd suggest an Eheim classic 2250 or 2260, or both . You can always adjust the output flow rate of the filter with a valve.

Regards,
Kevin


----------

